# Verzeichnis Index mit Apache2

## denic

Hi,

unterhalb meines Document Root habe ich ein Verzeichnis, dass bei Aufruf über einen 

Browser sichtbar gemacht werden soll. Allerdings bekommt der Browser vom Apache2 Webserver dafür keine Berechitigung. Welche Änderungen am Apache2 muss ich dafür vornehmen ?

Oder muss eigens für diesen Zweck eine .htaccess erstellt werden ? Wenn ja, wie würde diese

dann aussehen ?

Danke

----------

## // .Kn0rki

Dann solltest du eher die passenden berechtigungen setzen..

wenn ich mich nicht irre musst du das 'verzeichnis' was lesbar sein soll ausführbar machen..

----------

## denic

Leider nein.

Erhalte lediglich ein :

```
Forbidden

You don't have permission to access /test/ on this server.
```

----------

## // .Kn0rki

gut dann hast du selbiges problem wie ich mit meinem apache2  :Wink: 

verzeichnis und datein haben rechte 777 aber trotzdem gehts nicht.. jedenfalls nicht bei allen verzeichnissen.. einige wiederrum funktioniern ohne probleme..

 da es hier eh grad um apache2 geht

ne frage.. und zwar hab ich php gemerget.. und am ende kommt die meldung das dies ein ONLY cli build is und nicht für webserver geeignet sei

und dann wollte ich phpgroupware installiern.. und da bekomm ich nur die fehlermeldung das ch keinen datenbank support habe.. dabei hab ich mysql mit drinnen?!

frage also was ist CLI und wie bekomm ich's weg?

----------

## stream

 *denic wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> unterhalb meines Document Root habe ich ein Verzeichnis, dass bei Aufruf über einen 
> 
> Browser sichtbar gemacht werden soll. Allerdings bekommt der Browser vom Apache2 Webserver dafür keine Berechitigung. Welche Änderungen am Apache2 muss ich dafür vornehmen ?
> ...

 

in apache2.conf

Alias /das_verzeichniss /home/httpd/htdocs/das_verzeichniss

<Location /das_verzeichniss>

  order deny,allow

  allow from all

  Options Indexes FollowSymLinks MultiViews

</Location>

----------

## flow99

hello!

hast du den user richtig gesetzt???

User apache

Group apache

----------

## Genone

 *// .Kn0rki wrote:*   

> da es hier eh grad um apache2 geht
> 
> ne frage.. und zwar hab ich php gemerget.. und am ende kommt die meldung das dies ein ONLY cli build is und nicht für webserver geeignet sei
> 
> und dann wollte ich phpgroupware installiern.. und da bekomm ich nur die fehlermeldung das ch keinen datenbank support habe.. dabei hab ich mysql mit drinnen?!
> ...

 

CLI = Console Line Interface, das ist der Kommandozeileninterpreter für Standalone PHP Skripte (ja, sowas solls geben) oder die CGI Schnittstelle. Für Apache sollte man mod_php nehmen.

----------

## // .Kn0rki

hab ja auch mod_php genommen.. aber php is ja leider ne abhängigkeit von mod_php =(

----------

## Genone

Da erlaub ich mir mal zu widersprechen:

```
igor root # emerge -ep mod_php | grep php

[ebuild  N   ] dev-php/mod_php-4.3.2  

```

Und im ebuild taucht auch nichts diesbezüglich auf (und die eclass wird sich hüten eine Abhängigkeit auf php zu haben   :Cool:  )

----------

## // .Kn0rki

ah ok.. mein fehler.. hab nix gesagt  :Smile: 

----------

## // .Kn0rki

 *stream wrote:*   

> 
> 
> in apache2.conf
> 
> Alias /das_verzeichniss /home/httpd/htdocs/das_verzeichniss
> ...

 

ok das funktioniert damit.. allerdings hab ich keine lust das für jeden ordner machen zu müssen.. n bissl was fürn *piep*  :Wink: 

ich hab die stelle dafür gefunden.. ich weissnur leider nicht wie ich sie umschreiben muss.. das was ich versucht habe hat jedenfall's nicht zum erfolg geführt..

```

<Directory />

   Options All MultiView Indexes

   AllowOverride None

      <IfModule mod_access.c>

      Order allow,deny

      allow from all

     </IfModule>

</Directory>

```

das hab ich da stehen.. aber funktioniern tut's leider nicht =/[/code]

----------

